
The liberal response to right-wing militias; an abolitionist’s perspective - danharaj
https://abolitionistdynamite.wordpress.com/2016/01/05/liberal-response-to-militias/
======
kitwalker12
Was anybody else was really moved by this...up until the last paragraph

~~~
hyperliner
I was. But the rest was good so let's give the benefit of the doubt:

It seems that the argument from the "liberal" side has been that these
"conservative" militias are being treated differently than those "thugs" in
(all of the recent protests that degenerated in violence). However, these
"liberals" don't see that these "conservatives" are fighting the same system
of oppression that had caused all of these "problems" that "liberals"
highlight (prisons, police brutality, etc). What is different then is that the
"liberal" movement has failed to a) articulate its point on its constitutional
basis and b) be willing to arm themselves to defend and fight for these points
of view in a strong yet peaceful manner (i.e. Without degenerating into a "a
riot" and "stealing TVs from the store" and "burning down your own
neighborhoods").

That is the way I read that. I agree it was a weird way to put it.

